# need instructions for 1/32 Glencoe Frog 3 missile carrier



## hellsbell8 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello everyone. I recently received a Glencoe 1/32 scale Russian Frog 3 Missile carrier but the kit does not have any instructions with it. Can someone point me in the right direction to acquire the instructions or to obtain a copy of them? I would like to build the kit, but cant seem to get everything to fit just by eyeballing the pieces. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

